# Cricket-showing pub near Stapleton Road?



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

Meeting missus for some dinner in Stapleton Road tonight, but will have a couple of hours to kill beforehand so I hoped to find a pub which shows the cricket (Sky Sports).

Anyone know of one in that area?  I've not looked too hard, but I've not seen many.

Ta in advance.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2011)

Coach house outside the station (possibly incorrectly assuming you're meeting there) only has freeview, Queens head (10 minutes walk up towards fishponds) usually has the lot, I'll be going past at lunchtime and can check for you if that one sounds ok.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice one, much obliged.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2011)

No luck there mate.  See if i can think of anywhere else.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2011)

The Plough is _supposed_ to have it but you can never be sure in there...


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers for looking - I might just wander to somewhere like Fishponds, or get a bus into Gloucester Road or similar (in Filton at present)


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2011)

The Plough


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2011)

mattie said:


> Cheers for looking - I might just wander to somewhere like Fishponds, or get a bus into Gloucester Road or similar (in Filton at present)


 
Fishponds is prob best bet - there's a lot of those large type bars with all  mods cons on the main drag there...


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 3, 2011)

The Plough does depend on whether the cheap bastard has paid his cable fees. Last time I was in there for an England game it cut off in the first five minutes. Cue mass exodus and a sad landlord watching his profits walk out.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 3, 2011)

mattie said:


> Cheers for looking - I might just wander to somewhere like Fishponds, or get a bus into Gloucester Road or similar (in Filton at present)



If you're in Filton, you should be able to get a train to Stapleton Rd station from Patchway or Bristol Parkway.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit further round, I'm the UWE/Frenchay side of Filton and pretty handy for Abbey Wood station (goes into Temple Meads via Stapleton Road/Lawrence Hill).

Ta all for comments, I'll wander up towards Fishponds from Stapleton Road and see what I see - doubtless I'll get to the pub just in time for the freak rainstorm to wipe out play at the Test.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Coach house outside the station (possibly incorrectly assuming you're meeting there) only has freeview, Queens head (10 minutes walk up towards fishponds) usually has the lot, I'll be going past at lunchtime and can check for you if that one sounds ok.


 
I think the missus is planning on Cafe Matreya (sp?) or somesuch, supposed to be an excellent veggie restaurant.

Which confounds my plans for a steak somewhat.


----------



## embree (Jun 3, 2011)

Bishops on Cheltenham Road always has it but sounds like you're headed elsewhere


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2011)

mattie said:


> I think the missus is planning on Cafe Matreya (sp?) or somesuch, supposed to be an excellent veggie restaurant.
> 
> Which confounds my plans for a steak somewhat.


 
It's a great restaurant (if you don't want meat).

We are having steak for tea (not rubbing it in, like!)


----------



## mattie (Jun 4, 2011)

Food was lovely, almost - almost - making up for lack of steak.

I ended up in a pub called the Jolly Roger, just past the Plough.  I went there wearing my suit straight from work, which confused the poor landlord.


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2011)

That used to be well rough, dunno what it's like now.


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's a great restaurant (if you don't want meat).


I think it's gone downhill a bit. Although I'm still sulking coz they stopped doing their rather awesome breakfasts. In fact, the opening hours are extremely limited now.


----------



## mattie (Jun 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> That used to be well rough, dunno what it's like now.


 
Pretty rough!


----------



## mattie (Jun 4, 2011)

Is that Thali place any good?


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> Is that Thali place any good?


I'm curious to know that too.


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> Is that Thali place any good?


 
Never been to it, although one of my friends raves about it. I like the Kashmir on the High Street.


----------



## embree (Jun 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> Is that Thali place any good?


 
There's three now aren't there? Easton, Montpelier and Clifton or something. I hear standards vary from one to the other


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 5, 2011)

embree said:


> There's three now aren't there? Easton, Montpelier and Clifton or something. I hear standards vary from one to the other



One in Totterdown as well, been there and it was ok. Still not a patch on traditional curry houses IMO. Easton-wise I'd go for Eastern Taste on St Marks Road, it's byo too.


----------



## embree (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah yeah, Totterdown. The Montpelier of the south. I heard something about stuff being cooked or prepared in one and then transported to another but this recollection is so vague and that I wouldn't swear to the details. Years since I went to the original one in Montpelier, it was decent enough grub


----------



## JE:5 (Jun 5, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> One in Totterdown as well, been there and it was ok. Still not a patch on traditional curry houses IMO. Easton-wise I'd go for Eastern Taste on St Marks Road, it's byo too.



Lyba Palace on Stapleton Road is pretty good too.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 6, 2011)

JE:5 said:


> Lyba Palace on Stapleton Road is pretty good too.



I thought that was just takeaway? This thread has got my mouth-watering now. Anyone else remember The Kathmandu takeaway in Easton, that set the standard for me.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 6, 2011)

mattie said:


> Pretty rough!



Did a BS5 pub crawl a couple of months, hate to say it but the JR is nowhere near the roughest. St Judes and Barton Hill, do they know it's the 21st century?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 7, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Did a BS5 pub crawl a couple of months, hate to say it but the JR is nowhere near the roughest. St Judes and Barton Hill, do they know it's the 21st century?



The Swan with Two Necks in St Judes is good. Last time I was in they were showing England test match in one bar and England footy match in the other. Very local but all friendly.

Where did you go?


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 7, 2011)

big eejit said:


> The Swan with Two Necks in St Judes is good. Last time I was in they were showing England test match in one bar and England footy match in the other. Very local but all friendly.
> 
> Where did you go?



Started in The Swan with Two Necks, Armoury Tavern, Lebeqs, The Jolly Roger, The Plough, Whitehall Tavern, The Fire Engine, The Kings Head, The Russell Arms, The Lord Nelson and The Rhubarb Tavern. I also vaguely remember at least two refuelling stops at Miss Millies. A BS2 crawl has been done since I can try and dig up that list if you want.

wanted to add although I've said the term 'rough', all pubs visted were friendly, just some were in need of modernisation/makeover/on-site psychiatric services etc.. a few still do meat raffles, darts and cheap fags. HTH.


----------



## Geri (Jun 8, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I thought that was just takeaway? This thread has got my mouth-watering now. Anyone else remember The Kathmandu takeaway in Easton, that set the standard for me.


 
Yeah, they moved to Colston Tower but when I went there for a meal I wasn't particularly impressed. It was good, but not brilliant.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> Yeah, they moved to Colston Tower but when I went there for a meal I wasn't particularly impressed. It was good, but not brilliant.



That's a shame, I keep meaning to try that one out based on past reputation. Better to leave things to happy memories I guess.


----------



## teccuk (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh man you're all making me miss Easton now. 

Surely Black Swan shows the cricket? Wouldn't go in there in a suit though. 

Favourite place is Sugar Loaf. And i too missed Matareya (spe... whatever) breakfasts too


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 10, 2011)

teccuk said:


> Oh man you're all making me miss Easton now.
> 
> Surely Black Swan shows the cricket? Wouldn't go in there in a suit though.
> 
> Favourite place is Sugar Loaf. And i too missed Matareya (spe... whatever) breakfasts too


I used to live just round the corner from the Sugar Loaf, many moons ago. Great pub.


----------

